# je n'arrive pas à lancer éclipse



## grinouna (13 Avril 2006)

je suis allé sur le site pour télécharger l'archive de 80 MO, mais lorsque je clique sur eclipse.app, il m'affiche une erreur : la JVM n'a pas été trouvé :rose: .

j'aimerai savoir dans quel répertoire se trouve la JVM et s'il y a quelque chose de particulier à faire .


----------



## ntx (13 Avril 2006)

Il faut que la variable d'environnement JAVA_HOME pointe vers la JVM. Par exemple:
/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.4.2/Home/


----------



## grinouna (1 Mai 2006)

Je réitère mon appel à l'aide !!! J'en peux plus

Pour reprendre depuis le début :

je souhaite installer eclipse sur mon mac (au passage, y a-t-il une contre-indication avec un  MacIntel ?) en suivant cette procédure :

http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~cs5/install/eclipse-osx.html (pour résumer : téléchargement du package, déplacement du dossier eclipse dans le dossier application, puis clic sur eclipse.app). Et là j'ai une erreur :



> See the log file taratatata/.log



donc j'ouvre le fichier et là j'ai :



> eclipse.buildId=M20060118-1600
> java.version=1.4.2_09
> java.vendor=Apple Computer, Inc.
> BootLoader constants: OS=macosx, ARCH=ppc, WS=carbon, NL=en_US
> ...



(et encore j'ai pas tout mis...)


J'ai modifier ma variable JAVA_HOME, je suis allé dans les préférences JAVA 
/Applications/Utilities/Java/J2SE 5.0 ou j'ai choisi alternativement J2SE 5.0 et 1.4.2, j'ai modifié mon répertoire CurrentJDK...

Je comprends pas, est ce quelqu'un à déjà eu du mal à installer eclipse sous macintel ?

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, là ça devient urgent j'ai VRAIMENT BESOIN de travailler avec ... J'en suis presque à me dégouter de mon mac


----------



## ntx (1 Mai 2006)

Déjà pourquoi parles-tu de "eclipse.app" ? Tu ne devrais pas voir le ".app". Ensuite il y a beaucoup de "arch=ppc" dans ton fichier de log.

Il faudrait peut-être, dans un premier temps, repartir du début. Met tout à la poubelle, y compris les préférences dans ton répertoire "home" et recommence l'installation.


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Mai 2006)

Depuis février, Eclipse est livré en Universal Binaries. 

Quoiqu'il en soit, le message d'erreur "_...Command-line arguments: -os macosx -ws carbon -arch ppc -keyring /Users/kiki/.eclipse_keyring -consoleLog -showlocation_" montre clairement que t'es en train d'exécuter un eclipse compilé PPC. 

Il n'y a rien de particulier quant à l'installation d'Eclipse: 

tu télécharges 
tu dézippes dans le répertoire de ton choix (/Applications par exemple)
tu démarrres

C'est  sûr qu'il n'y a pas de contre-indication, car c'est un des premiers tests qu'a fait Moglow avec son iMac-intel .


En conclusion, je ne saurais trop te conseiller également de re-télécharger... Peut-être as-tu eu un fichier corrompu (pour en avoir le coeur net, tu peux utiliser le MD5 ).


----------



## Mulholland Max (1 Mai 2006)

D'autant plus que, si je me rappelle bien, Eclipse est fourni avec son propre JDK Java, non?


----------

